# Question on flash triggers and non-sony flashes



## Jace (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, so I really, really want to get my flash off my camera. I've done about as much research on my own as I can, and found this: Amazon.com: Cowboystudio NPT-04, 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Sony Alpha Digital lSLR Camera and Sony Flash: Electronicsfter reading the reviews and such, I don't see anyone really using any flashes but the sony flash. I have this flash: Newegg.com - Bower SFD728S Auto-Focus Digital Flash for Sony TTL Cheap flash, I know, but it does what I need for the moment. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

Should work just fine.  The difference, I think, with Sony flashes, is that the hot shoe is a slightly different size.  So if you flash is 'for Sony', and you get the 'for Sony' triggers, it should work.  

Keep in mind that these are simple flash triggers....all they do is fire the flash.  The flash will have TTL metering, like it does when it's on the camera.  So you'll have put the camera and flash into manual mode and figure out the exposure for yourself.


----------



## Jace (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks again Mike =) I went ahead and ordered one, hopefully it works like I need it to!


----------



## chito beach (Oct 5, 2011)

Jace said:


> Thanks again Mike =) I went ahead and ordered one, hopefully it works like I need it to!



Unfortunately they are not a very stable set and will misfire frequently .  the cactus V4 or V5 is 10 times the product, if you bought them from amazon just send em back and buy the others


----------

